# latest build



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

It is an 8' one piece lamiglass blank $15 from fishsticks split grip minima reel seat and #3 micro guides wraps are plain blue with just a little bit of silver on the hook keeper. It is a casting machine and very light and handles fish with power to spare.

























and some fish we caught.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks great. :beer:

I was thinking about building a lite casting rod with that reel seat. How do you like it?

Did you use all micro guides? I cant see the first guide in those pics.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the reel seat easy to install feels very comfortable on the rod. I used 2 transition guides an 8 double foot and then a 5 single foot micro then 3's to the end 12 guides plus a tip in all for the 8' rod. Under a good load the line never touches the blank and after a cast the tip just stops dead no extra oscillations. My only regret is that they had not come out with the braced micro tops when I got mine. I have had to straighten mine back out twice after being not so careful in transport but if it ever breaks is should be no problem to slip one of the new braced tops on.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------

